# Metha-drol 8 pounds in 8 days



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, so I was mad skeptical about the hype around this working better than dianabol for some people but damn! This stuff works! 8 pounds in 8 days from 2 pills a day and dbol never worked that well at 50mg for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

Metha-Drol is hands down the strongest oral on the market. Nothing short of horsepower in a pill. Truly the BIG dog of designers.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn!  That's good stuff!


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 11, 2012)

The best thing about it so far is I have had no negative sides. I tryed beastdrol a few months ago and while it did work I wanted to sleep all day and I could feel it just tearing down my immune system within one week.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2012)

8lbs of water in 8 days, nice job, I could get the same gains by eating more salt.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 8lbs of water in 8 days, nice job, I could get the same gains by eating more salt.



really, what do you think happens when you take an androgen? it's called intramuscular water weight, remember our bodies are made up of about 70% water, so I would say 8lbs in 8 days at least shows there are real compounds in our product and it's working as it should...

btw, what a stupid reply, I thought you possessed a little more knowledge in the area of AAS.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 11, 2012)

is this one on the "soon to be banned" list as well?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2012)

^^^^ Believe that's the fear. 

The FDA will take all the supplements that work and leave us with _MuscleTech_.


----------



## Mattweim (Jan 11, 2012)

How does this compare to M1-ADD?


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 12, 2012)

Salt doesnt give you nice pumps or put water in your muscle where you need it. Last time I checked salt never made anyone stronger either. But no your right, dog a product you have never tried, makes sense


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> really, what do you think happens when you take an androgen? it's called intramuscular water weight, remember our bodies are made up of about 70% water, so I would say 8lbs in 8 days at least shows there are real compounds in our product and it's working as it should...
> 
> btw, what a stupid reply, I thought you possessed a little more knowledge in the area of AAS.


Ok, 1lb of muscle and 7lbs of water.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2012)

Curlingcadys said:


> is this one on the "soon to be banned" list as well?



one of the compounds is, but we plan to reformulate it.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for the review! good stuff


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Ok, 1lb of muscle and 7lbs of water.



I'll take 1lb of LBM per week.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 12, 2012)

George thanks for that info, looks like ill be trading in all my methadrol for 10 pounds of salt! I had no idea salt works better than metha. 

Lol -


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^
Lol!!!!!


----------



## thedaperdan (Jan 12, 2012)

sorry if this is a dumb question but what does salt have to do with the product?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 12, 2012)

thedaperdan said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question but what does salt have to do with the product?


 
nothing just a product of diarrhea mouth in this particular thread.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> one of the compounds is, but we plan to reformulate it.


 
sounds good.


----------



## Mattweim (Jan 12, 2012)

How much weight should someone expect to gain from a 4 week cycle?


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 13, 2012)

I gained 16 lbs and kept 9 pounds of it after my PCT. Everyones body is different though.  

It is amazing stuff for sure!!! Better grab some before the ban!!!


----------



## 200+ (Feb 4, 2012)

This salt you speak of sounds like the real deal!  So, how much should I take per day to become HUGE?  Should I consider a pct after a salt cycle?


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 5, 2012)

You take one cap in the AM and one in the PM. Make sure your diet is on point and you train hard. You def need a pct after any PH and/or AAS. This stuff is no joke and if you train and eat right you will be amazed.


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Feb 7, 2012)

This product is the real deal, I gain 15lbs on it.


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 7, 2012)

mostly water, you'll lose most of it pct


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 7, 2012)

Water or not, the strength gains alone on metha-drol are insane!


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahrnold did you ever run it? What was your pct like if you did? I kept 9 pounds, wouldnt you consider that a good cycle for 4 weeks???? I love when people say it this stuff....


----------



## Diamond Plate (Feb 8, 2012)

It's all water weight. Don't get to excited.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

lol, really androgens increase intra-muscular water weight?


----------

